# Enregistrement de voix sur ipod



## mik35 (17 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
je souhaiterai pouvoir enregistrer des cours sur mon ipod.
Est-ce possible et si oui comment faire.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Amandine57 (17 Mai 2009)

Bonjour !
Il me semble qu'il existe des accessoires pour faire ce genre de choses.
Par contre je n'ai jamais essayé, je ne peux donc rien dire au niveau de la qualité du son.
Va voir ici
En espérant que tu trouve ce que tu cherche


----------



## jbmg (29 Mai 2009)

si tu as un iPod touch il existe un logiciel iTalk recorder qui peut -être utilisé avec l'écouteur micro d'apple.
Pour de plus ample renseignement il faut aller sur iTune store, il y a 2 versions : une gratuite et une autre à 3,99.


----------



## Mage-Li (20 Juin 2009)

Perso je viens d'acheter ivoicepro pour enregistrer des répéts et je le trouve trés trés moyen... Son saturé, volume pas assez fort, trop de souffle... Et pas de réglage possible a part faible et haute qualité... 

Bref nul ! J'avais un iaudio X5 qui enregistré mille fois mieux avec son mico intégré...

Quelqu'un connaît le Blue Microphones Mikey ?


----------

